
Building Your Own Duplex Phone Screen in JavaScript - rcymerys
https://upsidelab.io/blog/duplex-phone-screen-in-javascript/
======
ktpsns
The article is more about a clever phone answering machine, kind of a personal
secretary which passed the caller.

Seems to be useful for people getting a lot of phone spam or super many calls.
I would rather require anybody to write a mail. Looks less overhead and is
much nicer to other humans who then don't have to waste their time to speaking
with a machine.

